# Teaching in Doha?



## bilborough (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi, I am looking for some advice please -I have heard that there are some good and some not so good schools to teach at in Doha, and as I have been been asked to consider Doha Academy and know that there were / are some less than flattering reviews - I wondered if anyone can enlighten me please? Thank you!


----------

